# HO and N together



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

I want an HO layout, but only have a 8' x 11' room with too many windows. Is it cool to have an N and HO track on the same layout? I would seperate them by height - one running up high and the other on the lower lvel with more space because it's a smaller train


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Sam4014 said:


> I want an HO layout, but only have a 8' x 11' room with too many windows. Is it cool to have an N and HO track on the same layout? I would seperate them by height - one running up high and the other on the lower lvel with more space because it's a smaller train


if u want realism no. if you want a "toy train" style yes.

but its your layout so u cant do whatever you want with it!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sam

There is no technical reason why you couldn't have
both N and HO trains on the same benchwork. With
DCC, you could even run both layouts from the
same controller at the same time. 

Did you have a track plan in mind?

Don


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

Decently real look. I have all HO, but want to do more scenery with N and it's smaller size.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It can be done, here is a scarm plan showing O on the bottom HO next up and N scale up top.









I been looking for a picture of one that is built.
No luck, I know they are out on the net.

Something built like that gives a forced perspective of distance.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

You could also add an HOn30 (narrow gauge), too, but I don't know what the market is like as far as availability and price.


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes I have a plan that is coming from Scotland from Fort William to Mallaig(sp) which includes the viaduct that Harry Potter rides (the Jacobite). I want to capture the mountainous landscape and the 21 arches.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I've read about people using N rolling stock and structures on HO layouts to create the illusion of perspective; and many years ago Model Railroader published an article doing it with N in lower front and Z in the upper back that supposedly looked like the same train.


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

On way it would totally work would be to have a split layout with a dividing backdrop down the middle. The HO would be visible one side and in a tunnel under the other side, and the N vice versa.

Probably best to put the HO on a slightly lower level so it would run under the N layout without any gradients. The N layout could run through tunnels hidden in the background hills of the HO side at a higher absolute elevation, also without any gradients needed.

The N scale could also make appearances out of the tunnels in the background of the HO side to trick the eye.

Dave Nixon


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Since you are concerned with the space limitation, what about skipping the HO and have an all N scale RR ? 
Still, if you must have HO, then why take up even more room with N in the mix ? Also, have you considered a shelf layout which could form a horseshoe shape around the walls.. It could be a branch line with a wye, loop, or turntable at one end as the terminus of the road, and at other end, loco with/without cars backs up all way back to the terminus (many 1:1 scale bucolic branch and short lines run/ran in reverse this way) ..Along the route you still can have spurs coming off it to serve industries.
This way you will have 'trailing point' switches going out and coming back by having spurs off both sides of the main. IE, both directions, engine will be able to back-in to spot cars in or out of each spur..M :smokin:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

telltale said:


> *Since you are concerned with the space limitation, what about skipping the HO and have an all N scale RR* ?
> Still, if you must have HO, then why take up even more room with N in the mix ? Also, have you considered a shelf layout which could form a horseshoe shape around the walls.. It could be a branch line with a wye, loop, or turntable at one end as the terminus of the road, and at other end, loco with/without cars backs up all way back to the terminus (many 1:1 scale bucolic branch and short lines run/ran in reverse this way) ..Along the route you still can have spurs coming off it to serve industries.
> This way you will have 'trailing points' going out and coming back by having spurs off both sides of the main. IE, both directions, engine will be able to back-in to spot cars in or out of each spur..M :smokin:


i thought the same thing....


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

When I first started collecting stock and engines it's been HO. Now that it's time to start laying track I'm quickly running out of room. That means I need to be smart or eventive if I'm going to stay with HO. I will go back to anytrack and look at the horseshoe design - thanks.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I run both. Depends on what you want to do and have honestly. Me personally, if I could go back in time, with the knowledge I have now, I would have left N alone. 

Don't get me wrong, I love how they look, and the space savings. But N, is soooooo labor intensive as far as maintaining compared to HO. Along with that, the mechanical aspect of working on them(installing decoders, troubleshooting, building structures, e.t.c), that, yes I have them now, so I have to take care of them, but ugh... The contrast between the two scales become immensely obvious, when they're staring you right in the face constantly. I have made only one change/update to the N trackwork, while my HO has constantly evolved. 

That's simply my opinion and experience on "actually" running both over time on my layout and it's associated growth. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes you can mix scales, what's to stop you from putting down track?

The question however is what is your primary goal. If it's to just run trains in a loop a salad of scales will be just fine. 

If your goal to have a realistic looking layout with more or less prototypical operation then I'd say stick with one scale. 8x11 can house quite a bit of N. Personally I would go with HO, you still can have a nice around the room with lift gate in your room . Perhaps possible, but I've yet to see a combination of scales making convincing looking layout.

Good luck


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I agree with Anton...
You seem to have mixed up ideas for gaining satisfaction with a MRR.. 
Personally, 2 scales on the same benchwork is, well, redundant..
Build a realistic point to point like I described and you'll have a lot of enjoyment running realistically.. Other than a belt line or rapid transit/subway system main line RRs don't go in a giant loop. They really are long squiggly lines with with spurs to industries and turning facilities on at least one end of the line..(This in no way means you can't have this line go over, under, around, and thru tunnels to gain running time between terminals). 
But if you only prefer to watch em roll around the room then do that. For me that would become quite boring..But that's me..M


----------



## spacomp92653 (Jul 5, 2018)

*dual gauge track?*

Sam4014 I had the same idea in mind. Until I read this here by Matrox about N scale being so labor intensive to maintain. This would not be good if the N track was up high and in the rear.

I had thought of using dual gauge track code 70 by micro engineering with N and HO rails. Like someone said it's your railroad so run it as you see fit.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

They have made things just for mixing N scale and HO scale. I do not know if they still make them or not but I think this is from atlas. I got the pic off ebay on a sold lot but they may still have some around.


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

I've been on Anyrail to see what I can do with HO only. I think I will go with HO only and just have fun making it work. My scenery will be open pastures and mountainous rises, so this should go together somewhat quickly. Probably 3/4 of the track will be rising or on a curve, a smallish yard, and 5-7 turnouts. All this has to fit around a 2' x 5' workbench I'll use to do computer work on other hobbies - don't ask.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

The dual gauge crossing was made by Minitrains many years ago. I have one stuck away somewhere. It's idea was to be able to mix standard gauge HO with HOn30.

HOn30 is HO scale running on N gauge track.


----------

